# pete hancock swims-oriana



## tugboatpete (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone remember me used to work the oriana in oz in 1981-4 then the canberra great times love to hear from anyone


----------



## BMW Simon (Apr 13, 2004)

*Swims Oriana*

Yeah I remember the name but not the face! check my gallery for heaps of photos from that era including Joey Higgins,Dave Partridge, I have unlimited photos taken on crew nights taken in The Pig & whistle that could never be uploaded for obvious reasons,if you also look at my profile there is an email addy for contact!
Regards
Simon (Leading Seaman Night Gang Oriana Eighties)


----------



## ptrballard (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Im Peter Alias Nutty, I Used To Work On The Oriana From 1981 To 1986, Where I Used To Work On The Bridge As A Coxswain, And I Was The Relief Boswaian For A Couple Of Years, I Worked On The Bridge With G Stokker If It Rings A Bell.
Peter


----------



## welshpaddy (Feb 2, 2014)

tugboatpete said:


> Anyone remember me used to work the oriana in oz in 1981-4 then the canberra great times love to hear from anyone


 r u still on svitzer tugs


----------

